# Wie richte ich einen Email-Account bei Outlook mit einer LAN-Verbindung ein ?



## kirmesfreund (11. April 2001)

Ich habe meine Internetverbindung über Netzwerk (Lan/Proxy).
Wie kann ich hier meinen Email-Account für web.de einrichten ?


----------



## cube (11. April 2001)

*wie normal*

ich glaube das ist genau gleich, wie wenn du die verbindung über das telefon hast, ausser dass die verbindung über das netzwerk geschieht. bei mir geht es jedenfalls!!!!


----------



## UNaX (27. April 2001)

*Proxy...*

Hallo!

Hier die einfachste Methode:

1. AnalogX Proxy:
http://www.analogx.com/contents/download/network/proxy.htm
2. IP-Adressen vergeben:
     Server (da wo proxy installiert ist) 192.168.1.1
     Client (da wo Outlook installiert ist) 192.168.1.2
     Client 2 (192.168.1.3) etc.
3.AnalogX starten:
    Configure Email Aliases:
    emai@web.de
    pop3.web.de
    smtp.web.de
3. Outlook starten:
   Extras--->Konten--->Email
   Hinzufügen oder Eigenschaften
   Name: email@web.de
   Server: posteingang 192.168.1.1 (siehe Punkt 2)
           postausgang 192.168.1.1

Gruss,

UNaX


----------

